# How much longer to harvest



## JohnnyBlaze (Sep 29, 2006)

Below are


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 29, 2006)

there is a good sticky in this section about when to harvest according to the color of the trichs.  it seems to be the best way to determine when to harvest.   hope this helps a bit...


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 29, 2006)

They need more time.....weeks.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Sep 29, 2006)

***


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 30, 2006)

even the pros cant see the color of the trichs in that pic....thats all im saying.    if you can get some good pics of the trichs then id agree that the pros can tell you when.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Oct 1, 2006)

***


----------



## ftw2012 (Oct 1, 2006)

yeah you got some more time yet.   but i ment very close up pics.....most people use 20x or 30x magnification to look at the trichs.  have you looked at them under magnification at all yet?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 2, 2006)

*May i say your lady looks great. You say she has been only budding fo a month? I would say you have another month to go then atleast. Flowering can take anywhere from 8 to 9 weeks for Indica and 10 to 14 weeks for Sativa. *


----------

